# Die Trails rund um Timmendorf - Fotostory



## madbull (26. Januar 2004)

Nachdem für die Tour am Samstag zwei "Vielleichts" nicht kamen. musste ich allein los... Und entschied, die Tour zu einer kleinen Fotosession zu nutzen, um all jenen, die sich nicht vorstellen können, dass man hier an der Küste gut biken kann, mal zu zeigen, wie schön es eben doch ist.

Das Wetter war perfekt: Hartgefrorener Boden, Temperaturen über Null und sogar die Sonne ließ sich ab und an blicken. So freute sich mein kleiner Polski Blitzku darauf, sein neues Revier zum ersten Mal unter die Stollen zu nehmen...

Los ging es wie immer durch das Timmendorfer Zentrum, um direkt danach an der Waldkirche in deren Namensgeber zu stechen. Kurz danach schon der kleine Anstieg zum Marirtim Golf- und Sporthotel:







Dieses wird umrundet, vorbei dann an meiner alten Schule und einen kleinen Downhill runter, dessen finale Wurzelstufe wieder einmal blockiert war - diesmal von frisch geschlagenem Gehölz :-( .

Egal - weiter über tiefe, festgefrorene Reifenspuren, eine kleine Steigung, eine Holzbrücke mit Trick-Barrieren zu einem kleinen, schönen Stück im tiefsten, unberührten Wald:






Nun folgten im aktuellen Wald - der "Kammer" - noch etliche zu überquerende Baumstämme (Überkettenblatthoch ;-), die ich mittlerweile mit dem kleinen Polen ohne anzuecken schaffe, und ein knackiger Anstieg bevor es am Scharbeutzer Friedhof vorbei aus dem Wald heraus geht. Weiter auf den schnellen (leider geplätteten) Forstwegdownhill runter zum Wennsee (der übrigens unter Null liegt!), wieder hoch zum Scharbeutzer Bahnhof, wo immer noch eine Baustelle den Weg versperrt und zum hohen Tragen des Bikes über Betonteile nötigt. Ein Wohngebiet später geht es schon in den nächsten Wald: Die "Scharbeutzer Heide". Warum die so heißt, weiß ich nicht, Heide habe ich hier jedenfalls noch nirgenwo gesehen... Noch nicht einmal Simonis...  OK, der war schlecht, vergesst den lieber...
Hier fand ich auch einen neuen Einstiegs-Trail: Verblockt, tief und tricky, aber sehr fein.  Und weiter am berühmten "Wild-Schild" vorbei, eine weitere neu planierte Forstautobahn hoch und irgendwann durch unser altbekanntes trockenes Bachbett. Wo ich auch gleich schon die erste Pause einlegte, um zu frühstücken und alle Schrauben meiner hinteren Scheibenbremse festzuziehen. Die hat nämlich vorher komische Vibrationen bei einem bestimmten mittleren Bremsmoment gezeigt. Hat nichts gebracht - egal. Abgelegt unter "Übliche, meist akustische Nebenerscheinungen von Scheibenbremsen"...  ;-)






Auf gefrorenen, zerfurchten Pferdewegen den Rest vom Wald gequert und in Klingberg am Pönitzer See rausgekommen. Dort kurz die schöne Aussicht über ebenjenes Gewässer genossen und auf zum längsten Uphill der ganzen Tour und Gegend. Danach keuche auch ich ein wenig dank 46-18 (die natürlich während der gesamten Tour unverändert auflagen). Zur Belohnung einen kleinen Trail und raus aus dem noch kleineren Wäldle.
Nun folgte ein wenig Schotter, ein typisches ostholsteinisches Kaff, eine Großgärtnerei und schon wieder das nächste kleine Wäldchen mit schönen Wegchen:






Hier war es dann endlich soweit: Mein Steuersatz hatte deutlich Spiel. Darauf hatte ich seit dessen Montage gewartet, denn ich hatte den Gabelkonus einfach nicht komplett montiert bekommen. Da hatte sich der schlaue Improvisateur also gedacht: "Das erledigen einige Trail-Kilometer schon von ganz alleine für mich!" Und so ist es dann auch geschehen...  ;-o  
Straße überquert und an einer der schönsten Stellen der Tour, einer herrlichen urwüchsigen Auniederung, den nächsten Fotostop eingelegt:






Und dieses Mal lief doch tatsächlich eine Bisamratte (oder sogar ein Biber?!) über einen der hinten im Bild erkennbaren Stämme - auf den Hinterbeinen mit Holz in der Schnauze! Leider kam sie nicht noch einmal auf ein Foto raus...  ;-(
Und weiter, rechts ab über einen neuen,kurzen, sehr schmalen, rinnenartigen Pferdeweg mit einigen lustigen kleinen Absätzen - eindeutig prädestiniert zum zwei-, dreimaligen Befahrenwerden... ;-)
Nun folgt einer der schönsten Trails für mich - schnell, kurvig, schön. Und schon ist man am Ende eines Tals, an dessen Rand ein herrlicher Kanten-Trail entlangführt:






Hier ist auch der kleine Sanddownhill, den wir nie auslassen. Der aber ab dem nächsten Mal durch den Folgenden ersetzt werden wird, der sich ein kurzes Stück weiter von der Kante stürzt und von mir als eindeutig fahrbar eingestuft wurde:






Der Stamm ist leicht entfernbar für notorische Nicht-Bunnyhopper...  ;-)

Nach dem schönen Kantentrail ein wehmütiger Blick zurück:






Kurze Zeit später den leicht kniffligen, bekannten Wallride am Zaun vorbei um an einer der schönsten Stellen zu landen. Rechterhand eine malerische, wie gemalte Waldidylle:






Zwischen Pavillon und Brücke gut zu erkennen, wo der Trail weiterführt.
Und linkerhand ein Teich, um den ein genialer, schmaler, welliger, kurviger Kantentrail führt:






Rechts am Ufer ist er mit gutem Willen über dem Ufer zu erkennen. Auf folgendem Bild dafür um so besser:






Und hier eine trickige Stelle: Tempoaufnahme hinter dem Zufluss und dann ein Baumstamm in einer Spitzkehre (links zu erkennen) - ein schöner Technik-Übungsplatz (hier hat sich schon so mancher beim Versuch der Stammquerung hingelegt):






Der zweite Teil schlängelt sich sehr eng durch kleine Bäume. 
Und solch ein Trail muss natürlich noch einmal gefahren werden - diemal zur Abwechslung mal andersrum...

Jetzt über die idyllische Brücke und eine Schaukel, die mitten auf dem Trail steht, zu unserem angestammten "Dropspielplatz":






 Die Grundtechnik der letzteren kann man hier wunderbar an einer Wegkante üben, daher der Name... Außerdem ist hier eine sehr schöne Runde um den Platz möglich, die einen Schräghang direkt über dem Bach, mehrere kleine Drops, einen Baumstamm und eine Wurzelstufe beinhaltet...  
Hier wurde dann auch das letzte Foto, nun auch mit Reiter UND Ross (EIN Poser-Pic muss einfach sein... ;-) ), geschossen:






Nun noch einen Uphill und schon ging es über einige Straßenkilometer zurück nach Timmendorf. Dieses dann noch auf schmalen Wegen umrundet (Beginn der ehemaligen Nightridestrecke!) und das war's. SCHÖN war's.
Abwechslungsreiche rund 35km liegen hinter mir, die mir mal wieder vor Augen geführt haben, wie schön ich es hier habe...  

Die restlichen Pics gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum

Und hier noch die Tour einmal komplett auf Karte:






Wer nun Lust bekommen hat, hier einmal zu biken, kann mich gerne kontaktieren - ich spiele gerne den Guide und habe oft Zeit - auch in der Woche. ich stelle auch gerne Karten mit Touren beliebiger Länge zusammen.

Irgendwann werde ich die Story weiterführen - denn das war jetzt ja noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der schon oft gefahrenen kompletten Timmendorf-Tour. Mit dem Riesebusch und dem Waldhusener Forst kommen schließlich erst die Highlights...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (27. Januar 2004)

madbull, toller Bericht und erst die Bilder. Letztere zeigen mir z.T. bekannte Orte, Timmendorf war mir schließlich über 15 Monate eine Teilzeitheimat. Allerdings zeigen sie mir auch, dass ich die Zeit dort sportlich gesehen eventl. mit Laufen vergeudet habe. Es wäre also an der Zeit das noch in diesem Jahr wett zu machen, selbst wenn mir einige tricky-Passagen nach durch mich zu vollziehenden Wegvermessungen ausschauen. Schaun mer mal ... 

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir noch eine gern erzählte Anekdote aus meiner Zeit in Franken ein. Es begab sich, dass Alti, einige Franken und mich über die Trails an der Alten Veste scheuchte. Dabei kam folgender Dialog zustande:

Alti: "Nachher wirds tricky!"
ZZZZZorro: "Was heißt tricky???"
Alti: "Du steigst ab!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (27. Januar 2004)

Das sieht schön aus ;-)


Mit Donnerstag sieht es bisher gut aus - also CU!


----------



## Rabbit (27. Januar 2004)

Jep, schöner Bericht Meik. Wenn's mal wieder wärmer ist, drehen wir die ganze Runde!


			
				Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Donnerstag sieht es bisher gut aus - also CU!


Und, brauchst Du noch 'ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ... und vielleicht ein "Spaßbike"?  

Wir sehen uns dann vorraussichtlich Donnerstag 
(braucht man bei Schnee eigentlich noch 'ne Lampe oder ist's so hell genug?!)   

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## entry (27. Januar 2004)

Sehr Sehr geiler Bericht.
Geht mir besonders nahe weil ich da meine ersten Trainingsrunden gedreht habe.


----------



## Buddy (27. Januar 2004)

Klasse Bericht 

Langsam wird das Warten auf die restlichen Biketeile echt zur Qual, will auch endlich wieder biken


----------



## madbull (27. Januar 2004)

@ ZZZZZorro: Du bist willkommen - jederzeit. Und Wegvermessungen haben auf meiner Strecke hier schon sehr viele vorgenommen...   
Aber keine Angst - ich warne dich einfach nicht vor trickigen Stellen, dann brauchst du auch nicht so oft absteigen...  

@ Harry: Sil kommt schon am Nachmittag und wir fahren die obige Strecke ab. Aber sie nimmt ein RICHTIGES Bike (kleiner Tip: Es hat genau drei Gänge...  ), daher kannst du dein Spaßbike am Abend wieder selbst nehmen...    

@ entry: Echt? Du bist genau diese Strecken früher gefahren? Wo kommst du denn hier her?

@ Buddy: Na das wollen wir aber erstmal sehen, wie lange du dann fahren wirst, bevor wieder einige Bastel-Monate bis zum nächsten Bike folgen...  
Ist aber auch echt schwer, alles in "Rabenschwarz" zu finden...      

@ Sil: Bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Lupi (27. Januar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @ Harry: Sil kommt schon am Nachmittag und wir fahren die obige Strecke ab. Aber sie nimmt ein RICHTIGES Bike (kleiner Tip: Es hat genau drei Gänge...  ), daher kannst du dein Spaßbike am Abend wieder selbst nehmen...




Mensch , ein Gang , drei Gang ( Torpedo 3 Gang ? ), der andere hat 27 , da kommt man ja ganz dorcheinander.

Vielleicht wird es auch mal wieder Zeit für Kabelbinder ? Vielleicht auch nur eine Seite , dann bleiben auch drei Gänge über ???

bis denne , und denkt dran es soll massenweise Schnee geben.


----------



## Gerrit (29. Januar 2004)

Moin!

Meine Fresse - hätte nicht gedacht, dass es deart nett Geläuf da oben hat!? Leider habe ich mein bike nicht in HH    - sonst wäre ich gern mitgekommen. Zudem so lecker Schnee liegt   

Naja, dat passt irgendwann schon noch   

viel Spass!!!!
gerrit


----------



## nippelspanner (29. Januar 2004)

Wirklich tolle Gegend bei Euch da oben. Wer hätte das gedacht?! 
Wieviele Höhenmeter macht man auf so einer Tour?

Glaube, ich muss meine Frau mal wieder zu einem Kurzurlaub an der See überreden. Salzluft schnuppern. Werde mich dann auf jeden Fall melden.
Und Eines ist sicher: Neben Badehose kommt auch das Bike mit!


----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele Höhenmeter macht man auf so einer Tour?


Höhenmeter? ... 
Darauf kommt es hier oben wirklich nicht an! Hier zählt in erster Linie das Naturerlebnis!
Ich schätze mal auf der kurzen, von Meik oben beschriebenen Runde kommst Du auf nicht mehr als 70-100 Hm (wenn überhaupt). Auf der "ganzen" Runde (ca. 70km) wird man es auch schwer haben überhaupt auf 200Hm zu kommen!

Aber es macht trotzdem immer wieder viel Spaß mit Meik da oben zu fahren 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (31. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich schätze mal auf der kurzen, von Meik oben beschriebenen Runde kommst Du auf nicht mehr als 70-100 Hm (wenn überhaupt). Auf der "ganzen" Runde (ca. 70km) wird man es auch schwer haben überhaupt auf 200Hm zu kommen!...


Also Harry - im Schätzen bist du ja wirklich eine....  totale Null!      Aber mit Höhenmetern und ihren -messern stehst du ja sowieso auf Kriegsfuß - die wollen einfach nicht bei dir bleiben...  

Die große Runde HAT knapp 700 Höhenmeter, die oben beschriebene kleine hat mindestens 200 und sogar der Nightride (mit Wald am Anfang) hat schon deutlich über 100hm. 
Ich bin ja nun schon oft genug mit Höhenmesserbesitzern gefahren, daher weiß ich diese Werte.


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. Januar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ich bin ja nun schon oft genug mit Höhenmesserbesitzern gefahren, daher weiß ich diese Werte.


Eben!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Februar 2004)

HEY MAIK;

VIELLEICHT KENNST DU MICH JA NOCH  !?WIR HABEN MAL VOR ETWAS LÄNGERER ZEIT BEI IGD GENÄCHTIGT UND UNS MORGENS EIN LECKER  FRÜHSTÜCK GEGÖNNT   NACHDEM ICH AUSGESCHLAFEN UND DU DEINE SCHRAUBERSESSION HINTER DIR HATTEST!
JEDENFALLS BIN ICH ICH SEHR ÜBERRASCHT DAS ES IN TIMMENDORF UND UMGEBUNG SO GEILE TRAILS GIBT,DA KANN SICH BERGEDORF UND UMGBG.FAST HINTER VERSTECKEN  !
WERDE AUF JEDEN FALL MAL MEINE PEDALE SCHWINGEN UND DIR EINEN (VIELLEICHT AUCH MEHRERE?!)BESUCH ABSTATTEN!
SOLLTE MIT DER DB JA KEIN PROBLEM SEIN,ODER?  WIE SEHEN DA DEINE ERFAHRUNGEN AUS?
WANN PLANST DU DENN MAL DIE"GANZE"RUNDE ZU FAHREN?HÄTT ICH EXTREM BOCK DRAUF  !
CU,(NILS)


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Februar 2004)

SHIVER schrieb:
			
		

> HEY MAIK;
> 
> VIELLEICHT KENNST DU MICH JA NOCH  !?WIR HABEN MAL VOR ETWAS LÄNGERER ZEIT BEI IGD GENÄCHTIGT UND UNS MORGENS EIN LECKER FRÜHSTÜCK GEGÖNNT  NACHDEM ICH AUSGESCHLAFEN UND DU DEINE SCHRAUBERSESSION HINTER DIR HATTEST!
> JEDENFALLS BIN ICH ICH SEHR ÜBERRASCHT DAS ES IN TIMMENDORF UND UMGEBUNG SO GEILE TRAILS GIBT,DA KANN SICH BERGEDORF UND UMGBG.FAST HINTER VERSTECKEN  !
> ...


CapsLock-Taste defekt?  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Buddy (20. Februar 2004)

Guckst Du www.bahn.de  

Hamburg Hbf - Timmendorferstrand   
Fahrzeit 1 Std 19 Min.  
RE, RB

Steht leider net was das kostet...


----------



## madbull (21. Februar 2004)

Hey Nils - hört man auch mal was von dir hier im Forum?!  

Einen großen Teil der Runde werden wir morgen fahren, die Tourankündigung steht hier im Forum. In der nächsten Woche sieht es schlecht aus, aber vielleicht wäre es in der übernächsten möglich, mal schauen...  Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst du auch einfach mal per pm anfragen...

Wie Buddy schon schrieb, kannst du natürlich über HH HBF nach Timmendorf mit der DB, aber es ist auch möglich ab Schwarzenbek über Büchen zu fahren, das dürfte billiger sein. Kann ich dann aber gern genauer schauen, wenn es soweit ist, ich bin ja der Bahn-Experte hier... 


Der zweite (aber nicht letzte) Teil der Fotostory ist übrigens im Kasten und wird heute noch in einem separaten thread online gestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

